# Falla tablet HP se calienta y no enciende



## DMag00 (Mar 25, 2015)

Tablet HP no enciende, le entra voltaje de alimentación de 5 V adecuadamente por el min-usb, la batería carga adecuadamente y no enciende.
Se calienta la conexión de la tarjeta hacia el display en el área que se muestra en las imágenes, se comienza a calentar cuando se presiona botón de encendido, el calentamiento es gradual, espero que alguien me pueda ayudar con éste problema. Cual es la falla? Dependiendo del precio de la refacción. ¿Me conviene repararla o es mejor comprar una nueva?


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 25, 2015)

ya viste si la tarjeta de la tablet puso en corto la bateria? destapa la tablet, desconecta la bateria y deja fotos de lo que ves, las tarjetas de las tablet´s son muy delicadas y se dañan facil


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 25, 2015)

amigo que esperas si tienes el cristal liquido roto?.....es normal que se caliente

jajaja ah  no es que esta roto es tu sombra sobre el cristal de la tablet...disculpa de todas formas no creo que sea la batería,porque si coge carga normal y lo que se calienta es un conector que no tiene nada que ver con ella.....


----------



## DMag00 (Mar 25, 2015)

La bateria carga normalmente, de hecho no tenia carga, la puse a cargar y cargo adecuadamente, cabe mencionar que el conector posee circuiteria, y lo que no he alcanzado a diagnosticar si el calentamiento viene del display al conector o viceversa.

He leido en otros foros y al parecer es normal que algunas tablets hp se calienten pero en el area de la camara y esta se calienta en el lado opuesto, y ademas se calienta para mi experiencia demasiado.
Espero sus comentarios,


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 25, 2015)

Suena a como si tuvieras un falso contacto.
....
En cuanto a calentamiento, en las últimas páginas de este post se habla algo de eso.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...urrentes-equipos-hp-compaq-45954/index11.html


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 25, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> Suena a como si tuvieras un falso contacto.
> ....
> En cuanto a calentamiento, en las últimas páginas de este post se habla algo de eso.
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...urrentes-equipos-hp-compaq-45954/index11.html



  Suena a que como que tienes un problema con el arranque de la tablet, trata de encenderla por el modo de service del Bootloader, debes averiguar si lo haces oprimiendo la secuencia boton power + volume up o si es otra secuencia diferente, ya allí puedes ver que opciones te muestra en el menú.


----------



## Bleny (Mar 26, 2015)

A lo mejor es el backlight de la tabelet que esta en corto, creo que hay algunas que en el conector hay como dos puntos de soladura maracados como - + que son si no me equivoco del backlight podrías probarlo  desconectado de la tablet y probarlo, que voltaje necesitara no lo se .


----------



## niguel (Mar 27, 2015)

este tio te puede ayudar...https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCHn1J1PP7i3fn6mC0oyIOPw


----------



## DMag00 (Mar 29, 2015)

ok sevisare todo lo que me estan recomendando compas, le proporcionare que me funciono y que no, saludos
Fanstastico los videos de youtube
a todos nos puedes servir, los invito a verlos


----------



## DMag00 (Abr 3, 2015)

He realizado varias pruebas que recominenda el compa de youtube, he  aislado el calentamiento de la tablet, y efectivamente proviene del  display, una prueba que me funciono perfectamente fue la de conectar la  tablet por usb a la PC y efectivamente responde bien una vez instalado  el driver que se instalo solo, esto teniendo la tablet apagada, y tuve acceso a los datos, 
solo me  restaria hacer una prueba mas que seria la de arrancar desde otro  bootloader, pero les agradeceria me recomendaran como hacerlo, ya que  esto nunca lo he hecho. o sea de donde descargo el firmware o sistema operativo de arranque y como lo arranco desde microsd. 
cabe mencionar como comentario que la pude recomprobar que la bateria no se descarga si no hasta presionar el boton de encendido y calentarse el display, de hecho se observa una caida de voltaje de 3.7 a 3.4.


----------

